# Tivo Desktop "specified service does not exist as an installed service"



## pcumming (Sep 11, 2006)

I have Tivo on my Living room. Have a wireless adapter (series 2). I can run Tivo Desktop and transfer programs to my PC. I set the storage folder to my D drive. All is okay with this.

I want to be able to see a folder on my computer from the Tivo menu. I do have a Linksys Router. My IP address when I do an IP Config is 192.168.1.101

Problem 1: When I enter this in the Server Add list on the Tivo menu for the Tivo box, it cannot see my PC. However my PC can see the Tivo Box. I do have Stateful Inspection (SPI on the router turned off. I did not add any port forwarding for the Tivo box in my Linksys control panel. However I do of course have the MAC address in the allowed list in my Linksys config.
Ideas why TIVO box cannot connect to PC but Tivo Desktop (PC) can connect to Tivo box and transfer files??

Problem 2: With Tivo Desktop on PC, the service Tivo Beacon is running and listed in Services in Control Panel (Windows XP). Tivo transfer is running. I do have latest Tivo Desktop version 2.3a and even reinstalled it. Media key is correct as I can transfer files from Tivo to PC. However, if I click on the Server tab of Tivo Desktop, I receive message: "specified service does not exist as an installed service".
I read an article that mentioned to run Tivo Publisher but there is no such program with this version of Tivo Desktop.
Ideas????

Thanks so much,
Peter


----------



## pcumming (Sep 11, 2006)

I got service running so Problem #2 is gone with Tivo Desktop. Also modified some MAC addresses in Linksys router table. Again I do not have any port forwarding settings stored in Linksys for Tivo. Not sure that matters since Tivo Desktop can see Tivo but not other way around.

Problem 1 of connecting from Tivo unit to desktop PC (with Tivo Desktop running) still no luck.
I shut off my 3rd party Sygate software firewall.
My Tivo in living room still cannot see my PC. I put in the IP address of my PC into Tivo unit 192.168.1.101 (Tivo is 192.168.1.100) and still no luck. Getting message of "server not found" on Tivo unit. 

I even refreshed my Linksys Range Extender to make sure that all settings from Linksys main router (WRT54GS) were up to date.
Tivo does have the latest version of software 3.1
Thanks,
Peter
___


----------

